# New Here



## AslansMommy (Aug 7, 2006)

Greetings from Northamptonshire, England! My name is Shanni, I'm 21 and I live with my husband, and five month old son. Our current pets include three cats:

Kiva and Rambo: sibling two year old black moggies
Aslan: 10 week old ginger tabby 

We also have two dogs, a white faced red Akita named Xena and a Staffordshire Terrier/Border Collie mix named Abby. Oh and a dwarf bunny named Logan! Anyways, hello and I Look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Shanni! Quite a diverse family you have; it must be fun at your house! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## gwen_o_lyn (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you have a cute fur family!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Shanni


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Shanni and welcome


----------



## AslansMommy (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :kittyturn


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

welcome


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, you have a lot of furry pets! I, myself, only have one cat but he is just about the sweetest cat you will ever find! Post some pictures of your kitties in 'Meet My Kitty!' We'd all love to see them! :wolfie :blackcat


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd like to see some pictures of your cats too. :!:


----------



## Twisti (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi and Welcome


----------

